# التقنية النانوية



## ابو عزام f16 (10 مايو 2010)

يحتضن هذا العالم الصغير بعض الأفكار الكبيرة التي يمكنها أن تطور كل شيء من الصناعة إلى الرعاية الصحية.
عادة، لا تستحق الخطوات الأولى لابن أحد زملائك أكثر من تهنئة لطيفة، أو إلقاء نظرة خاطفة على بعض صوره التي وصلتك بالبريد الإلكتروني. لكن عندما أعلن كل من نادريان (نِد) سيمان وويليام شيرمان (Nadrian "Ned" C. Seeman & William B. Sherman) من جامعة نيويورك خبراً عن الخطوات الأولى لأحد الأجهزة الصغيرة مؤخراً، حصلا على تغطية مهمة في العديد من المجلات العلمية.
تركز الاهتمام على حجم هذا الجهاز السيار (Walker) الجديد، الذي يعتبر صغيراً جداً بالنسبة لعمره، بل صغير بالنسبة لأي عمر. أنشئ هذا الجهاز السيار ذو الساقين والقدمين من شعيرات الحامض النووي (DNA Strands)، ويبلغ طوله 10 نانومتر فقط، أي نحو 25000/1 من قطر النقطة التي تختم هذه الجملة. ويرى سيمان أن مشي هذا الجهاز السيار على جوانب حامض نووي (DNA) شكل "نمواً طبيعياً للإنجازات السابقة". وأوضح كل من سيمان وشيرمان اللذين دشنا بفخر وسعادة جهازهما الجديد المسمى "جهاز الحامض النووي المتحرك على قدمين بتحكم دقيق A Precisely Controlled DNA Biped Walking Device" أنه لا توجد تطبيقات عملية لهذا الجهاز السيار. وعلى الرغم من أن سيمان يسميه ربوتاً، إلا أنه يتحفظ على اعتباره رائد الحركة الآلية للكائنات تحت المجهرية، على الرغم من أنه يرى له بعض الاستخدامات العملية المحتملة. يقول سيمان: "سنرى الجهاز يسير لمسافة أطول، وقد نراه يحاول نقل حمولة معينة، ومن المحتمل أن ننظر أيضاً في استخدامه في تعديل البوليمرات ربما عن طريق سيره في خطوط دائرية يمسك خلالها بالشعيرات ويلفها أو يضفّرها".
وبغض النظر عن التفاخر بالحقوق والتطبيقات الممكنة، ينظر سيمان للجهاز السيار كجزء من السلسلة المتنامية التي تحول التقنية النانونية من الخيال العلمي إلى الحقائق العلمية، وهي تطورات تجعل من التقنية النانونية مجالاً مثيراً جداً الآن. ويقول سيمان: "اكتشفت متعة العمل في هذا المجال منذ العام 1980، وبعد أن عملت فيه لما يقارب ربع قرن بدأت كرة الثلج تكبر بالفعل".

*التطورات الأساسية*
لم تعد التقنية النانونية، وهي هندسة على مستوى الجزيئات بهدف ابتكار مواد وأجهزة مفيدة، مجرد مادة للشائعات والرؤى المستقبلية، بل بدأت بتوليد تجارة حية ومنتجات مفيدة، وأصبحت تلامس حياتنا بالفعل بطرق متعددة. يمكنك العثور على منتجات التقنية النانونية في السيارة التي تقودها وفي دهان جدران المنزل الذي تقطنه. كما أنها تساهم في تحسين تشخيص الأمراض وتطوير مكونات مواد البناء والبلاستيك، وتمهد الطريق لتطورات أساسية في الإلكترونيات وتقنية الحاسوب. عليك إذن ألا تخطئ بعد الآن: يوجد دور كبير جداً للهندسة على المستويات الصغيرة جداً.
يتوقع تحالف NanoBusiness Alliance وهو منظمة صناعية تجارية، أن يبلغ حجم السوق العالمية للمنتجات والخدمات النانونية تريليون دولار في العام 2010، بينما تتوقع المؤسسة العلمية الوطنية أن يصل حجم السوق الأمريكية وحدها إلى تريليون دولار بحلول عام 2016. أسست معظم الولايات الأمريكية برامج أو وكالات لتشجيع بحوث التقنية النانونية وتطوير تجارتها، ورفعت الحكومة الاتحادية الأمريكية، التي تنظر للتقنية النانونية على أنها مسألة أمن قومي، تمويلها لهذه التقنية من 422 مليون دولار العام 2000 إلى ما مجموعه 3.8 مليار دولار مخصصة للبحوث بين العامين 2005 و 2008. ويوزع هذا التمويل على وكالات أمريكية متعددة تشمل وزارة الدفاع ووزارة الطاقة ووكالة الفضاء ناسا، وعلى المبادرة الوطنية للتقنية النانونية وهي برنامج لترويج وتمويل المشاريع في أمريكا.
وعلى الرغم من هذه الأمور الملموسة، لا يزال من الصعب جعل التقنية النانونية إلزامية. وفي هذه المقالة، سندع المبالغة ونستكشف الوعود الحقيقية لهذه التقنية في جميع أشكالها. 
*أصغر ما يمكن*
أحد أسباب غموض التقنية النانونية هو حدوثها على مستوى صغير بدرجة غير معقولة. اقتبست التقنية النانونية اسم Nanotechnology من النانومتر، وهو وحدة قياس تبلغ واحداً من مليار جزء من المتر. يبلغ قطر ذرة الهيدروجين، وهي أصغر جسيم في الطبيعة، 10/1 نانومتر، وقطر شعرة الإنسان 75000 نانومتر. ويمكن أن يضم الجزيء النموذجي اللازم لتطوير التقنية النانونية نحو 100 ذرة، ويتراوح قطره بين 1 إلى 10 نانومتر. ويساء فهم التقنية النانونية أيضاً بسبب ما تحمله من ماض نظري تماماً: فقد روهن على أنها مفتاح نهاية الأمراض والتلوث، وأنها ستتيح تشغيل مصانع على سطح المكتب حيث تقوم روبوتات غير مرئية ببناء أي شيء يمكن تخيله، بل حتى أنها ستمنح الخلود الافتراضي. وفي الوقت ذاته توصف التقنية النانونية بأنها عقاب محتمل، قادر على إطلاق جيوش اليرقانات النانونية التي تشق طريقها بين البشر، أو تغطي الأرض بمادة لزجة رمادية من المنتجات الثانوية الجزيئية. وليس مستغرباً ألا تصل حقيقة التقنية النانونية لا إلى هذه القدرة ولا إلا ذلك الترويع.
السبب الأخير والأكثر أهمية للحيرة الناشئة عن التقنية النانونية هو اللفظ، فتعريف التقنية النانونية يختلف نسبياً حسب الجهة التي تسألها.
اخترع الباحث في العلوم النظرية ك. إريك دريكسلر (K. Eric Drexler) كلمة Nanotechnology في الثمانينات، لوصف عمليات التصنيع الجزيئية (التي كانت آنذاك نظرية)، بما فيها الأجزاء أو الأجهزة التي تتراوح أبعادها بين 1 و100 نانومتر، وهو مدى يسميه دريكسلر المقياس المصغر Nanoscale. يرثي دريكسلر اليوم كلمته التي أصبحت عملياً دون معنى، وهو يقود حملة للحد من مجالات التقنية النانونية ليقصرها على الأجسام ذات المقاييس النانونية التي بنيت من القاعدة للقمة باستخدام الجزيئات، بعكس الأجهزة التي تصنع من القمة إلى القاعدة باستخدام التصغير. وتركز فئة الأجهزة المصنوعة من القاعدة إلى القمة على التأثير غير العادي للقوى الكمية على البنية الجزيئية. ففي الطبيعة، تكون القوى الكمية محصورة داخل الذرات وفي الروابط بينها، لكن عندما تجمع الجزيئات بطرق جديدة من القاعدة إلى القمة، يمكن للقوى الكمية أن تمنحها خواص فيزيائية شاذة، إنما مفيدة جداً. ومن أمثلة ذلك القدرات الاستثنائية لتوصيل الكهرباء أو مقاومتها، والسعات الكبيرة لتخزين أو نقل الحرارة، أو حتى القدرة على التصرف كأشباه الموصلات.
التمييز بين طريقتي البناء من القمة إلى القاعدة أو من القاعدة للقمة مهم، فمعظم الوعود حول التقنية النانونية تعتمد على استغلال الخصائص الكمية. لكن دريكسلر وزملاءه الذين يدققون في اختيار الكلمات خسروا المعركة بالفعل. أما جهات التسويق، سواء كان ما فعلته خيراً أو شراً، فقد وسَّعت مصطلح التقنية النانونية ليشمل أي منتج أو عملية ذات بعد يقل عن 100 نانومتر، بل إن الاستخدام الشائع للمصطلح امتد ليشمل ما يطلق عليه MEMS، أي الأنظمة الكهروميكانيكية الصغيرة (Microelectrical mechanical systems)، وهي فئة من الأجهزة المجهرية صنعت بوسائل مقتبسة من طريقة إنتاج الرقاقات الصغيرة، تشمل المحركات وأنظمة نقل الحركة وأدوات حفظ التوازن (Gyroscopes) وعدادات التسارع التي تركب في أكياس الحماية الهوائية في السيارات. تقارب أحجام أجهزة MEMS ذرات الغبار، وهي لهذا أجهزة صغيرة للغاية بكل المقاييس تقريباً، لكنها تبدو أكبر ألف مرة من الأجسام المصنوعة بالمقاييس النانونية. ويفيد التعريف الواسع للتقنية النانونية عملياً، في تركيز الانتباه على المنطقة الفاصلة بين أصغر منتجات عملية التصغير وأكبر منتجات البناء الجزيئي. وفي حال استمرت التطورات التقنية في السنوات القليلة المقبلة، ستنال هذه المنطقة المتوسطة الاهتمام بسبب المزج بين المكونات والتقنيات المصنوعة من القمة إلى القاعدة، ومن القاعدة إلى القمة. وبدورها، ستمهد هذه الخطوات الواسعة الطريق أمام مزيد من النقلات الفنية الجوهرية في المستقبل.
*تدريب الدارات*
تدعو خارطة طريق إنتل الخاصة بتطوير المعالجات في العقد القادم إلى الاستمرار في تصغير معمارية الرقاقات الحالية، مع الاستعداد للتعايش مع تقنيات الحوسبة الجديدة القائمة على التقنية النانونية. وتتوقع إنتل أن تصل عمليات الإنتاج القياسية لديها إلى نهاياتها في حدود العام 2011، عندما ينخفض حجم ترانزيستور الرقاقات إلى 10 نانومتر باستخدام معدات الإنتاج من عيار 22 نانومتر، عوضاً عن حجم 50 نانومتر للترانزيستور الذي تنتجه عمليات التصنيع عيار 90 نانومتر المستخدمة في بنتيوم 4.
أما فيما يتعلق بالترانزستورات التي تقل أحجامها عن 10 نانومتر، فإن إنتل تقول "إن جميع الخيارات لا تزال متاحة"، وإنها تستكشف إمكانات مزيد من التصغير لتصاميم رقاقة CMOS وذلك باستخدام تقنيات إنتاج جديدة. كما تبحث وتخطط في دمج عتادها بالتقنيات البديلة التي تتيحها التقنية النانونية، بما فيها المعالجة الكمية التي تعد بتجاوز النظام الثنائي واستبدال البت (bit) بالكيوبت (qbit)، حيث يمكن فيه للإلكترون أن يدل على الصفر أو الواحد أو موقع ثالث متوسط، مما يتيح أسلوباً جديداً لفهم العمليات المنطقية.
يمكن أن تستخدم جزيئات مصغرة معقدة (Nanomolecules) تسمى دندريمر (Dendrimers) لرسم الدارات. تم تطوير هذه الدندريمرات في معهد ميتشيجان للجزيئات (MMI) وتباع تجارياً عبر شركته الفرعية دندريتك (Dendritech)، وهي عبارة عن جزيئات كروية متداخلة في بعضها البعض، ولكل طبقة منها تركيب فريد يعتمد على وظيفة الدندريمر. كما تنتج الدندريمرات بأحجام محددة، وهو أمر مهم جداً عند تصميم الدارات. ويقول بيتار ر. دفورنيك (Petar R. Dvornic) كبير العلماء الباحثين في معهد ميتشيجان للجزيئات: "تتراوح أحجام الدندريمرات بين 1 إلى 10 نانومتر، وتمتاز بالدقة الشديدة في الحجم".
ويستطيع الباحث باستخدام أداة قادرة على تحريك الذرات النانونية (Nanoparticles) كالمجهر الذري، إنشاء دارة ثنائية الأبعاد بوضع الدندريمرات بأي ترتيب. ويقول دفورنيك: "يمكنك تصميم أي شيء تحتاجه بتركيب كرات صغيرة ذات حجم متساوٍ، فإذا أردت صنع موصل، يمكنك استخدام كرة صغيرة مملوءة بالنحاس، وإذا أردت صنع عازل يمكنك استخدام كرة مملوءة بمادة يمكن حرقها بالليزر للحصول على فراغ هوائي". لا يمكن إنتاج الدندريمرات بكميات تجارية اليوم، لكن دفورنيك لا يرى من الصعب تخيل أن تتم عملية كهذه بشكل مشابه لعمليات الطباعة أو الحفر المستخدمة اليوم: إن منظومة ثنائية الأبعاد من الدندريمرات هي في الأساس مصفوفة نقطية (Dot matrix)، ويمكن النظر إلى الدندريمرات ذات الوظائف المختلفة كما لو كانت الحبر المستخدم في الطابعات النقطية. 
في غضون ذلك، فإن المهندسين في المركز الرئيسي لمؤسسة زيتاكور (ZettaCore) في دينفر يستخدمون التقنية النانونية لإنشاء تقنيات لذاكرة الحاسوب تعد بزيادة ضخمة في سعة التخزين. فقد اخترعوا طريقة لتخزين البيانات في الجزيئات تحاكي عمليات تخزين الطاقة في الخلايا الحية، وتشمل أساليب التصنيع في مؤسسة زيتاكور استخدام الإنزيمات وعمليات التمثيل الغذائي التي تسمح بالتجميع الذاتي للمكونات الجزيئية. وتسعى مؤسسة زيتاكور نحو تقنية الذاكرة الهجينة (Hybrid memory technology) التي يمكن أن تستخدم طرق التصنيع القياسية للذاكرة لوضع طبقة من وسيط التخزين الجزيئي على مواد الرقاقات العادية.
*الأنابيب النانونية ذات الشكل الأنبوبي الكامل*
تعمل شركة نانتيرو (Nantero)، وهي شركة ناشئة من وبورن (ماساشوسيتس)، على تقنية منافسة للذاكرة يمكنها أن تعمل أيضاً كوسيط تخزين للبيانات. وتعتمد نظرية تخزين البيانات على تقليب الإلكترونات في بُنى تسمى الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية (Carbon nanotubes)، وهي فئة من منتجات التقنية النانونية يحتمل أن يكون لها دور كبير في أي معمارية للحوسبة النانونية.
والأنابيب النانونية هي أسطوانات كربونية قطرها 1 أو 2 نانومتر، تشبه في بنيتها خلايا النحل، وهي أمثلة أولية للخصائص العجيبة التي يمكن أن تتيحها القوى الكمية في النظم النانونية. يمكن أن تعمل الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية وكأنها أسلاك مصغّرة في الحواسيب الجزيئية، بفضل خاصية كمية تدعى نفق الإلكترون (Electron tunneling)، تسمح للأنابيب ببث الإشارات الكهربائية على مستويات يستحيل أن يسري فيها التيار العادي. وقد شارك فريق بحثي من هيوليت باكارد (في كالتيك) و UCLA في تطوير استخدام الأسلاك النانونية (الذي أصبح الآن شائعاً) في التوصيل بين المكونات المنفصلة في الحواسيب الجزيئية.
تعتمد البحوث الخاصة بإمكانية تصنيع دوائر متكاملة من الكربون على الخصائص الكمية غير العادية للأنابيب النانونية. وقد أصبحت هذه الأنابيب تتصرف كأشباه الموصلات بفضل التغيرات في هندستها (مثل لف سلك خلايا النحل بشكل لولبي بشكل المناشف الورقية، بدرجات ميل وأقطار مختلفة). وقد ابتكر الباحثون في شركة آي بي إم مفاتيح وترانزستورات ومكونات أخرى من الأسلاك النانونية باختبار الدخل والخرج لكثير من الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية. وتحاول آي بي أم مع شركات أخرى الاستفادة من ذلك في المعالجات، حيث يكمن السر ببساطة في الأسلاك.
لا يزال إنتاج الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية حسب الطلب بخواص معينة حلماً بعيد المنال. لكن الأنابيب النانونية المنتجة بالجملة (بواسطة العمليات التي تنتج أطوالاً وأقطاراً وهندسة متنوعة للأنابيب) هي من أكثر منتجات التقنية النانونية جذباً للاهتمام، وتتحول بسرعة لتصبح صناعة صغيرة قائمة بذاتها.
لا تعتبر الصفات الكهربائية الفريدة للأنابيب الكربونية النانونية الخواص الوحيدة التي يمكن الاستفادة منها، فالأنابيب الكربونية النانونية أقوى من الكفلار (Kevlar وهو مادة من الألياف الصناعية تمتاز بالقوة الشديدة) وأكثر متانة من الألماس، وإضافتها وإن بنسب ضئيلة يمكن أن تحسن الألياف والمواد المركبة بشكل كبير. تمتاز الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية بأنها لا تتآكل ولا يمكن أن تحترق في الظروف العادية، ويمكن استخدامها لجعل البلاستيك موصلاً كهربائياً. جعلت هذه الصفات الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية شائعة في جميع أنواع الصناعات.
تضيف تويوتا مثلاً مركَّبات تعتمد على الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية، إلى الرفارف البلاستيكية وإطارات الأبواب في سياراتها، مما يجعل هذه الأجزاء أقوى وأخف وزناً إضافة لجعل البلاستيك موصلاً كهربائياً مما يسمح بطلائه بالدهان اللاصق كهربائياً ذاته المستخدم في الأجزاء المعدنية من السيارة.
ويستفيد تطبيق آخر من خاصية كمية غير عادية أخرى للأنابيب الكربونية النانونية التجارية: فبفضل نفق الإلكترون ينتج غشاء من أحد مركبات الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية موضوع على سطح موصل مجموعة من الحقول الكهربائية عالية التركيز يمكنها أن تضيء الفوسفور في جهاز عرض الفيديو. وقد استخدمت شركة سامسونج وغيرها الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية بهذه الطريقة لإنتاج أجهزة عرض وشاشات تلفزيون عالية التحديد ذات استهلاك منخفض للطاقة. 
في غضون ذلك تعمل NEC وسوني في مشروع مشترك لتطوير بطارية للحواسيب المحمولة تستخدم سعات الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية لتخزين طاقة كيميائية، وتزعم الشركتان أن عمر البطارية سيمتد لأسابيع قبل الحاجة لإعادة شحنها. كما تسعى ميتسوبيشي وموتورولا أيضاً لإنتاج بطاريات تعتمد على الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية، يمكن تصنيعها بأي شكل مفترض أو حتى دمجها في الغلاف البلاستيكي للجهاز.
*المنتجات النانونية الاستهلاكية*
لا تزال رؤية إيريك دريكسلر لعمليات التصنيع الآلية لما دون الذرة تعتبر من الخيال العلمي الرائع، لكن عصر المنتجات الاستهلاكية المعتمدة على التقنية النانونية أصبح حولنا بالفعل (يحاول البعض أن يبرهن على أن هذا العصر قد بدأ قبل وقت طويل من وضع التسمية: فقد كان الفحم الخشبي إضافة رئيسة لإطارات السيارات قبل أن يعلم أحد بوقت طويل أنه يوفر ذرات مصغرة تقوم بتثبيت بوليمرات المطاط).
يعتقد بشكل عام أن عصر المنتجات الاستهلاكية المبنية عمداً على التقنية النانونية قد بدأ تحت ضوء الشمس: لقد أتاحت رقائق أكسيد الزنك النانونية التي طورتها شركة Nanophase Technologies تصنيع كريمات غير مرئية للوقاية من الشمس. تعكس الرقائق النانونية الأشعة فوق البنفسجية المؤذية، لكنها بخلاف الرقائق الأكبر حجماً، فإنها أصغر بكثير من أن تنشر الضوء المرئي وبالتالي فإنها لا تبدو بيضاء (كالحارس المتطفل). وقد بدأت Nanophase حديثاً بإنتاج مواد مضافة مصنعة من الذرات النانونية تبقي أسطح الأرضيات لامعة. ووجد عملاق الصناعات الياباني نيبون العديد من الاستخدامات للذرات النانونية المركبة من ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم، وهو مركب يتدخل في العمليات الحيوية عند تنشيطه بالضوء. كذلك فإن الذرات النانونية المضافة للزجاج غير مرئية (كما هو حال كريم Nanophase)، لكنها تجعل الزجاج مقاوماً للأوساخ. وعند إضافة الذرات النانونية للدهان، يمكنها قتل البكتيريا في المستشفيات وغيرها من البيئات المعقمة.
ويمكن للتقنية النانونية أيضاً أن تؤدي دوراً مباشراً في مجال الرعاية الصحية، وهي تضيف بالفعل بعض التحسينات المهمة في اكتشاف الأمراض وتشخيصها. ومن القطاعات التجارية الكبيرة لمنتجات التقنية النانونية أشباه الموصلات البلورية النانونية (Semiconductor nanocrystals)، التي تعرف أيضاً باسم Q dots، وهي قطع مصغرة من مادة شبه موصلة ترصد مؤشرات الأمراض، كالأجسام المضادة للخلايا السرطانية أو متلازمة نقص المناعة المكتسبة (الإيدز). تستخدم Q dots التي تنتجها شركة Quantum Dot القوى الكمية لجعل الذرات النانونية لأشباه الموصلات الباعثة للضوء (مثل LEDs) تتصرف بشكل مغاير لنظيراتها كبيرة الحجم.
تعود الألوان المميزة لأشباه الموصلات كبيرة الحجم (التي يطلق عليها أيضاً الضخمة) مثل LEDs لتركيبها الكيميائي، إذ يتوهج أحد المركبات باللون الأخضر ويتوهج آخر باللون الأحمر وهكذا. أما البلورات النانونية، فبغض النظر عن ألوانها الكثيرة فإنها يمكن أن تشع في أي LED بجميع ألوان الطيف، ويختلف الظل حسب قطر البلورة، فتتوهج البلورات الصغيرة باللون الأزرق بينما تتوهج البلورات الأكبر باللون الأحمر.
يصمم المهندسون في Quantum Dot بلورات مصغرة بأحجام وألوان ذات دقة عالية ويعلقونها على جزيئات "باحثة" مثل الأجسام المضادة أو شعيرات الحامض النووي DNA، التي لا ترتبط إلا بالمواد الخاضعة الاختبار تحديداً. وعند حقنها في مجرى دم المريض أو اتحادها مع عينات المختبر، ترتبط الجزيئات الناقلة بأهدافها التي يمكن أن تنكشف بتسليط ضوء مشع على البلورات النانونية، ويمكن إجراء ذلك حتى على عدة بوصات من الجلد أو النسيج.
أثبتت الدندريمرات، وهي الجزيئات الكروية المتداخلة التي يمكن استخدامها في تصميم الدارات، أنها مفيدة في علاج الأمراض أيضاً. وتخضع الأساليب العلاجية التي تستخدم الدندريمرات للتطوير حالياً حسب ما يذكره دفورنيك من معهد MMI، مضيفاً أن الدندريمر المخصص لإيصال الدواء يمكن أن يتكون من كرة مركزية من الدواء تحيط بها طبقة حاوية تمنع تسربه، وسطح خارجي لاصق تلتصق به الجزيئات الناقلة "الباحثة". تحمل الجزيئات الباحثة الكرة إلى هدفها حيث يطلق هناك الدواء.
لا تزال آلية إطلاق الدواء تحت الإجراء، وقد أثبتت إحدى الطرق أنها فعالة إن لم نقل إنها ممتازة حقاً. يقول دفورنيك: "بمجرد أن يصل الدندريمر إلى هدفه يتم تفجيره بالليزر، ويمتص الجسم جميع أجزاء الدندريمر بأمان. كما تعقد الآمال على طبقات الكبسولات التي تتغير بنيتها عند مستويات الحموضة (pH) المختلفة. يمكن أن تبرهن هذه الكبسولات على فعاليتها في أعضاء مثل المعدة والكليتين، التي تختلف حامضيتها عن أعضاء الجسم الأخرى.
وفي iMEDD في كولومبوس (أوهايو)، تركز بحوث التقنية النانونية على أسلوب آخر لإيصال الدواء بدقة عالية. فقد طور iMEDD نسيجاً حياً يزرع تحت الجلد يمكن أن يخزن الدواء ويوصله من خلال أغشية ذات مسام. ويعمل iMEDD على المطابقة بين مسام النسيج الحي وجزيئات الدواء التي يوصلها حسب الحاجة, وبالتالي ينظم الحصص الموصى بها ومعدلات توصيل الدواء بدقة شديدة.
*احلم بالأصغر*
تترك التقنية النانونية تأثيرها على حياتنا بالفعل، سواء أدركنا ذلك أم لم ندركه. ولمنتجات التقنية النانونية الآن مساهمة مهمة في علم المواد، وتطبيقات تتراوح من الماكياج إلى الصور الطبية. لكنها لا تزال في مراحلها المبكرة وتشبه في أفضل حالاتها أدوات العد في عالم من الحواسيب المتقدمة.
ومن المتوقع أن يتسارع التطوير في العقد القادم، بدعم من البحوث المجهدة والاستثمارات التجارية والصناعية. وستبرز طرق متنافسة للحوسبة النانونية، وستضم الآلات التي نستخدمها مكونات قائمة على تقنية الجزيئات. وسترتفع مخاطر التجارة في قطع السيارات بسبب البلاستيك غير القابل للتلف المصنوع من الأنابيب الكربونية النانونية الرخيصة والمتوفرة، وستبرز إعادة التدوير كحاجة جديدة ملحة.
وستستمر بحوث اليرقانات النانونية، ربما بسرعة أكبر من الجهاز السيار المصغر الذي يعمل عليه سيمان اليوم، وسيظل عمال المصانع المتناهون في الصغر والأدوات الذكية خيالاً علمياً. لكن من يدري؟ ربما تجد اليرقانات ذات القدمين عملاً لها بنسج الخيوط الصغيرة أو مهمات أكثر تعقيداً. وفي فترات الراحة، ربما تتمكن من الرقص. 
اتمنى المناقشة و انتظرو الزيد


----------

